# Red Oak/Sassafras Topper



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

This stick is under construction. I started this Sassafras topper carving on a camping weekend in Oct. It has been sitting on my desk since I finished whittling on it in early November. Carving Christmas gifts got in the way of stick making so I thought I'd try and get a stick under way now that the severe cold has broke for a few days and the garage/shop is comfortable to work in.

Pic is topper epoxied to red oak staff.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I like your wood spirit. Nice looking beard.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice looking stick.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Great looking staff, love the beard as well.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Yes, nice. The contrast between the red inner bark and the paler wood makes for a good contrast.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks for the positive comments gents.

Had a problem with the epoxy on the topper attachment, would not set up, stayed tacky even overnight. I assumed the epoxy was old as I had opened it last summer and its been on shelf possibly evaporating? Anyway I pulled it apart, cleaned it off ( pain in the ____) and reapplied topper this time with a fresh bottle of Gorilla glue.

I am new to the Gorilla glue seemed straight forward enough, apply to one side and dampen the other, stick together and secure.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I use Gorilla glue a lot but there is a learning curve to using it. Remember that it expand as it dry's. You apply it in a thin layer. You may need to work out a way to clamp down your topper. I use a pipe clamp.I have 4 different lengths of pipe that I move the clamp between. Before the clamp I had a 6 foot 2"x 4" with a 4" block screwed to one end and another 4" block I wood screw in to the 6' stick where it held the topper or handle in place.

.


----------



## Alaska Rabologist (Jun 27, 2014)

Great looking spirit stick!!! With regards to Gorilla Glue - It does a good job for the most part.... however, it does expand a fair amount, so care must be taken not to over apply.... clamping is a must when using Gorilla glue or the pieces will back off each other as the glue expands leaving gaps.... another note of caution - take care not to get the stuff on you.... I got tangled up with some of it and like to never got it off me..... All that advice that is offered on the internet about getting it [Gorilla Glue] off your hands did not work!!!.... made my hands look like a gorilla for about a week.... aptly named.....


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Got in about 6 hours in the shop/garage today and made good progress on the sassafras/oak stick.

The seam is below the top ring. The top ring is the sassafras' sapwood and it is an extremely light color. I tried to darken it with a gunstock stain to more closely match the rest of the sassafras topper's reddish inner bark but it didn't take the stain worth spit. I then applied the 1st coat of linseed oil. I was hoping the linseed oil might darken it up, but alas the red oak took the oil and darkened nicely not so much with the sassafras. So now I thinking I might try some walnut stain on the top ring to more closely match the grip area on the oak staff. Or maybe I ought to leave well enough alone and just finish it up with some spar urethane?


----------

